# GRILL FOR EXALTA HEADLIGHTS !!



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Finally a grill that is being made for the exalta headlight for the usdm chassis.



















here are some prototypes and it will be filled in more on the headlights.


these grill will be made in carbon fiber and will possibly include the honey comb style mesh for a more oem look.

i need 10 interested serious people for these and price will be determined for the first 10.

this is not the official gb thread but a interest thread.

post if you are interested.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here is the basic idea.. will try to extend it more

what no repsonse? no interest ? yet everywhere before everyone was wanting this!


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

id be interested in the grill, just in a more traditional finish as opposed to the carbon fiber.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

that's nice. so what are y'all going to install in the middle?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

What happened here ? Did you ever get any grills ?


----------

